# Period HORRENDOUS!



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

I started spotting yesterday which turned into a full flow bleed.
Today however, the bleed is so horrendous I daren't leave the house incase of a embarrassing disaster! 

Last time the bleed was simular, but I had a BFP for two weeks before hand so put it down to the miscarriage. 
This time, I didn't even get a BFP, so why am I bleeding so much? 
Has anyone experienced this?? 

I'm feeling very low.


----------



## kirstykb1 (Jan 4, 2012)

hey katreekingsbury
my periods are extremely heavy and painful most months i think i have had a MC its that bad and as my cycle is averaging at 32days i think that i have had a miscarriage as it is that heavy and fully ov clots also i have a day of spotting 1st then the following day its full flow HEAVY cant even get out ov bed with the pain and get pins and needles in my legs its awful isnt it?
so sorry that u got ur AF hope ur ok fingers crossed for feb. My OTD is 23rd ov jan so im still hopin as yet on the 2ww at mo well its starts 2moz as m cycle is 32days i have about 2 and half wks waiting drives me mad
good luck xx


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Kirstykb1. 

I also have heavy cloth periods with a 35-40 day cycle, but this one seems to be extra bad. Maybe it's just the aftermath of it all and the tablets I was taken. 
It's just so awful. 

Goodluck with ur 2ww, I hope u get a BFP and have ur dreams cone true. 
How ru finding clomid? I found it very hard and draining. Didn't agree with at all! 

Xxxx    xxxx


----------



## kirstykb1 (Jan 4, 2012)

hi katree 
have u wrote on the midwife page on here 2 c if they can give u any advice on the heavy bleeding or u shud go doctors dont want u gettin ill  
the clomids ok!! have nite sweats and feel tired but its the mental torture that gets to me and as i have heard negative things re clomid i dont really have much faith init wot do u think about it?
and u know how u said ur cycle can be 35-40days what day do u test for ovulating? i know its meant to be day 14 but isnt that for a 28day cycle
kirsty


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Well I think I'll see how I am tomo.. If it gets much worse I think I will go to doctors. Thanks for the heads up any midwife... I'll have a look in a bit. 

The clomid seemed to make me very angry. My hormones went crazy and I lost the plot. My consultant only let me have the treatment for 6months before they took me off it. 

I test ovulation on days between 21 & 26. 
(day 21 for 35cycle, day 26 for 40cycle)

Kate


----------



## kirstykb1 (Jan 4, 2012)

yeah they give me 6month on my 1st cycle i have a scan at 13days and they said i had a large egg in my ovary but dont no if it actually got released as i havent had my 21day blood results yet   so i was going off that scan really thinkin i would ovulate around day 15/16/17 im not really sure ive rang the hospital for the results but they wudnt tell me ova the phone so need 2 find out really si i can get a beta idea of dates
as for the clomid with my AF tho it came a day early last month and was nowhere near as heavy or as painful.
so have you had some tym of from TTC then
kirsty


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Well I had a couple of months in between treatments, but I tend to get myself bk on horse as the saying goes. I stay down in the dumps for a couple of weeks but then I try and snap myself out of it! 

Strange they won't tell u over phone? Go down there face to face and get them to give u ur results. 

Hope it's good news babes x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

What extras did they give you for this FET from your other treatments  It could be that they tried to make the lining better so when you got the BFN all the extra lining is releasing all at once


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi shellebell

Well my fresh cycle was with buserlin, gonal f and crinone gel. My FET cycle was with buserlin, progynova and crinone gel.  
Do u think it may be the progynova? I am a bit concerned, as (without being too descriptive) its strange colours. 
Maybe I should call the clinic tomo And what they say? X


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

yes I am sure that is an oestrogen drug, so it would be building up your lining when taking. So I guess it's what's causing your heavy bleed now. PS colours is good in a way that it certainly built up a good lining but not so good for you now   


I would suggest resting up and if still the same by tomorrow afternoon you could call the clinic and see what they suggest.


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Thank you so much shellebell, that has put me at ease. Rest I can do... Does that include resting with a bottle of wine & box of chocs too??   xx


----------



## Lisa x (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Katreekingsbury  

I'm so sorry to hear of your BFN, I know how it feels, its totally heartbreaking  

My bleeds are always terrible after a BFN, I think the other girls are right that the drugs build up your lining and things so it's more painful when it sheds, not nice at all.  Hope you start to feel better soon.

Wine and chocolates will definitely help  

Take care and I hope things get better as the year goes on x


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Lisa x

Thank you for ur message. I feel really down today, it seems to be getting worse rather then better!  

I   that ur 3rd chance at ICSI works for u... 

Sending u BIG   xxxx


----------



## Lisa x (Feb 14, 2011)

your bound to be feeling very down and sad, your life has revolved around treatment for so long and then you just think for what?  Didn't even get anything out of it.  Feels like a massive waste of time.  It's hard, it's the hardest thing I have ever known.  Dont push yourself to feel better, you are grieving for the pregnancy that you wanted so badly, that you invested so much in.

Honestly, take time out to pamper yourself and cry, don't bottle it up.  I find FF an absolute god send, for other people to be able to relate to the pain helps so much even though we don't want anyone to have to go through this!

A couple of my close family members said to me after my failed cycles 'it's like when you are trying naturally and your period arrives'.  I'm not trying to make my situation or pain worse than other peoples but its nothing like that, it's not like that at all.  Someone trying naturally hasn't had to pump their bodies full of drugs, go through the emotional and hormonal ups and downs, many scans and bloods, injecting themselves every single day, having an op to retrieve eggs etc etc.........don't underestimate what you have been through x x x


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Lisa

I totally feel the same way. I find it so hard during tx. I hate the injections and the gels. And the thing is, u put ur whole heart in to it and u get the exciting feeling that its actually going to happen. 
I think family and friends try to understand and they say things that they think will make us feel better, but nothing will. 
I'm struggling alot this time as all my close friends have either had babies in the past year or announced they are pregnant. As much as I am happy for them, I'm devastated inside and it's destroying my soul. I don't want to be that person who can't be spoken to abt babies or pregnancies. But I'm so heartbroken I don't know what to do or how to handle it. 
I've called in sick this week, but I'm petrified of getting bk into work. 
People think I'm strong. Im quite an outspoken loud person and people assume I'm strong inside coz of my personality. In front of everything I act I'm ok, but break down behind closed doors. 

How do u cope? I do like this site. Everyone is so friendly. 

Thank you for taking time out to message me.


----------



## Lisa x (Feb 14, 2011)

I can honestly say the only way I have coped with a failed cycle is to start thinking about and planning the next one.  That works for me, but some like to take time out from even thinking about it.

Iv also become a dab hand, like most people I imagine on here, to paint that smile on but it's hard and sometimes I can't even manage that.

Everyone around me seems to be pregnant or just having babies too and it's hard, I dnt think they understand just how hard either, unless you have been through this, you have no idea.  Life can be very unfair.

There is nothing anyone can say that will make you feel better right now, nobody can repair a broken heart, only time.  Message me any time at all, I will keep checking this thread and you will start to feel better soon, it's amazing how well us girls who go through this bounce back   x


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Yes I do try and plan for my nxt cycle, but I find it hard to see through all the crap we have to go through. 

Thank you again for ur support, I really appreciate it. 

Xxx     xxx


----------



## Lisa x (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Kate!

Just wondering how you are doing?  Hope things are starting to get even just a little bit easier x


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Lisa. Sorry for late reply. 

I'm ok. Feeling a bit sorry for myself today and down in dumps. Crying alot.
But I'll be ok.

Thank you for messaging me. 

How ru?? Xx


----------



## Lisa x (Feb 14, 2011)

I feel for you so much   have you started to think about your next plan?  Sometimes it can help to have another focus, it wont stop the hurt but it may ease it a little bit.

I'm ok thank you for asking, a bit apprehensive about round 3 but will be starting to down reg very soon, taking 5 different vitamins a day plus a protein shake and lots of water, this tx seems to go on forever! x x


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Well I'm not sure whats going to happen yet. Just going to wait to hear from the clinic. Think I want to wait a bit and get my head around it all. 

I always think the start of treatment seems to go on forever. Sounds like u are getting prepared for down reg thou. Good luck Hun! Xxxxxx


----------

